# Tổng hợp những quầy lễ tân nhà hàng nổi bật nhất



## thieugau1 (28 Tháng tư 2020)

* Quầy lễ tân nhà hàng có vai trò quan trọng trong việc thể hiện bộ mặt của nhà hàng. Không chỉ vậy là nơi tiếp đón khách hàng, giải quyết hóa đơn hay cũng là không gian thưởng thức những đồ uống cao cấp của nhà hàng.Vậy những mẫu quầy lễ tân nào nổi bật làm toát lên vẻ sang trọng và đẳng cấp?*

* Tổng hợp những quầy lễ tân nhà hàng nổi bật nhất*
Cũng giống như *quầy lễ tân văn phòng* thì *quầy lễ tân nhà hàng* cũng có các đặc điểm riêng. Nhưng điểm chúng của nó là đều là nơi tiếp đón khách hàng và là bộ mặt của của nhà hàng hay công ty đó. Vậy với những mẫu quày lễ tân nhà hàng dưới đây chắc chắn sẽ mang tới một tầm nhìn mới, một phong cách thiết kế nhà hàng mới cho bạn tham khảo.

Nhà hàng của bạn tạo điểm nhấn tới khách hàng biết tới không chỉ là có những món ăn ngon. Mà để khách hàng ấn tượng ngoài những món ăn ngon, nhân viên chú đáo mà còn dựa vào những mẫu thiết kế nhà hàng sang trọng. Đặc biệt là những mẫu quày lê tân sẽ là điểm đến sự thu hút khách hàng quan tâm tới nhà hàng của bạn.
 Quầy lễ tân hình chữ nhật cách điệu vô cùng “bắt mắt”. Với mặt kính làm bằng chất liệu gỗ công nghiệp dán Veneer, bề mặt sơn phủ PU 3 lớp. Kiểu dáng và chất liệu của quầy phù hợp với hầu hết các kiểu không gian nhà hàng. Màu sắc trang nhã và một điểm nổi bật là có thể in kèm logo của nhà hàng.

Một mẫu quầy mang phong cách hiện đại có chia ô làm việc nhờ vách ngăn nhỏ bằng gỗ. Chất liệu gỗ công nghiệp kết hợp vân họa tiết trang trí hình kẻ ngang nổi bật giúp tạo ấn tượng đối với khách hàng.
Mặt bàn quầy hình chữ nhật đơn giản được dán Veneer, bề mặt sơn phủ PU 3 lớp. Mặt trước quày được thiết kế vô cùng lạ và bắt mắt mang thương hiệu của nhà hàng bạn.

Một mẫu quầy mang phong cách hiện đại có chia ô làm việc nhờ vách ngăn nhỏ bằng gỗ. Chất liệu gỗ công nghiệp kết hợp vân họa tiết trang trí hình kẻ ngang nổi bật giúp tạo ấn tượng đối với khách hàng. Mặt bàn quầy hình chữ nhật cách điệu. Trên đây chúng tôi đã giới thiệu với các bạn một vài mẫu thiết kế *quầy lễ tân nhà hàng* với thiết kế sang trọng thu hút khách hàng. Nếu bạn có nhu cầu mua những sản phẩm *nội thất văn phòng* hay nội thất nhà hàng, cafe quý khách hàng có thể liên hệ ngay với nội thất Duy Phát chúng tôi. Mọi dịch vụ và trải nghiệm đều là những thứ tốt nhất và đẳng cấp nhất.


----------

